# Canada FSW - Credentials assessment body



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello Expats,

CIC website site has mentioned couple of options for credentials assessment.

Looking at my education, I figured out _Comparative Education Service – University of Toronto School of Continuing Studies_ and _World Education Services_ are options for me.

Does anybody knows which one is better ? My details are as follows :

Country : India
Degree : MCA - Gujarat University
Degree : BSC - Gujarat University
10 & 12 - Gujarat higher secondary board.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

I heard getting it done by WES is fast. Could be done with in 20-30 days


----------



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

@chakradhard

What documents you attached with your application ?

P.S. WES website is confusing me.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

1. Clear, legible photocopies of all final or provisional degree certificates issued by the institutions attended

e.g. Bachelor, Master, Master of Philosophy, Postgraduate Diploma

AND
To be submitted to WES by applicant.
2. All individual mark sheets indicating all subjects taken and marks obtained for all years of post-secondary study – issued by the institution responsible for conducting the examinations.

e.g. university or autonomous college

NOTES:
College-issued and attested mark sheets will NOT be accepted unless from an autonomous college. To check whether your college has autonomous status click here.

Univ. of Mumbai and Gujarat Univ. – Please see FAQs for specific instructions.
Request for all mark sheets to be sent directly to WES by the institution responsible for conducting the examinations

-OR-

You may have photocopies of your original mark sheets attested and dated by the Controller of Examinations or Registrar’s Office. Please request for the attested photocopies to be placed in an official sealed envelope and have the envelope returned to you to forward to WES.

NOTE: Mark sheets attested by persons outside the Controller of Examination or Registrar's Offices, such as individual professors or external notary publics, will NOT be accepted.

Please click here to download an academic transcript request form.
3. Doctoral Programs

An official letter confirming the awarding of the degree issued by the awarding institution
To be sent directly to WES by the degree awarding institution.

Got this info from WES - Required Documents (Look at Higher Education section)


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

I couldn't paste everything in order. Request you to please follow the link at the end of my previous post.


----------



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

Do I need to submit transcripts as well or only attested marksheets will work ?


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

You may have photocopies of your original mark sheets attested and dated by the Controller of Examinations or Registrar’s Office. Please request for the attested photocopies to be placed in an official sealed envelope and have the envelope returned to you to forward to WES.

But the best thing to avoid re-sending docs is to send transcripts of all marksheets for all years of post-secondary study i.e., you bachelors and masters


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

chakradhard said:


> You may have photocopies of your original mark sheets attested and dated by the Controller of Examinations or Registrar’s Office. Please request for the attested photocopies to be placed in an official sealed envelope and have the envelope returned to you to forward to WES.
> 
> But the best thing to avoid re-sending docs is to send transcripts of all marksheets for all years of post-secondary study i.e., you bachelors and masters


Thanks Chakradhar,

With Transcripts I have to include - 

1) Passport Copy Front and Back 
2) Degree Copy - Without any Attestation ?
3) PDF copy of the WES Payment 
4) Transcripts Sealed envelope 
5) All these included in a A4 size Envelope with address of World Education Services-Canada
45 Charles Street East, Suite 700
Toronto, ON 
Canada M4Y 1S2

Can you please validate and let me know, I can send it asap 

Cheers 
Yash


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Thanks Chakradhar,
> 
> With Transcripts I have to include -
> 
> ...


Replied to you in the other thread


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Replied to you in the other thread


Thanks Guys 

I have sent it to WES via Fedex yesterday. Written Ref no on the Envelope, Included the Passport Coloured copy with original Marksheets Xerox, Transcripts with Signed and sealed envelope, Bechelor Degree photocopy and last but not the least Print of the Reciept generated after Paying 300 $ to WES. 

To make it Systematic I have written a covering letter with Index mentioning what I am attaching. 

Fingers crossed now lets see the result.

Regds
Yash


----------



## fice (Aug 20, 2014)

I hope u signed ur transcripts by Controller of Examination of ur institute


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

fice said:


> I hope u signed ur transcripts by Controller of Examination of ur institute


Ofcourse Yes ;-)


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Ofcourse Yes ;-)


Hi Yashdeep, 

If you can please guide as how you went about getting the marksheets and transcripts from Gujarat University.. A friend of mine is trying to get the transcripts and marksheets attested by University. 

I will be thankful if you could guide regarding the process. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## b4c (Jun 16, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi Yashdeep,
> 
> If you can please guide as how you went about getting the marksheets and transcripts from Gujarat University.. A friend of mine is trying to get the transcripts and marksheets attested by University.
> 
> ...


Hello Deep,

Gujarat University will only certify your degree certificate and marksheets, for transcripts you need to goto your college.

You need to goto top floor of Gujarat University, there is only one room called marksheet department, they will give you different form for degree and marksheets. You need to pay INR 50 per marksheet, INR 200 for each degree certificate, INR 500 for each sealed envelope.

At current they are taking around 1.5 months to verify them.

Regards,
Baba Canadawale


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

b4c said:


> Hello Deep,
> 
> Gujarat University will only certify your degree certificate and marksheets, for transcripts you need to goto your college.
> 
> ...


I like your Name ;-) Baba Canada Wale lolzz

Deep - I am not from Gujrat univ , i guess Baba has answered your query well )

Cheers
Yash


----------



## surag1982 (Jan 30, 2015)

*WES ECA Gujarat University*



sssagi said:


> Replied to you in the other thread


Dear Members,

I am trying to get my ECA completed with WES, Canada and facing similar type of questions.
I hope you and other members may be able to offer their guidance.

I have completed my BE Electrical from Gujarat University, India (which is now Gujarat Technological University).

1. Do I need to send the transcripts or marksheets ? or both ?
2. Does marksheets needs to be attested by Uni, can they be attested by HOD @ College of the University.
3. If the transcripts are accepted then, does the envelop has to have signature on the envelope back flap.
4. If the transcripts are accepted then, does marksheets photo copies can be furnished as a reference ?
5. Do I require to provide any information of the University change or institution affiliation change, as previously my institution was affiliated to Gujarat University and now my institution has moved their affiliation with Gujarat Technological University.



Thanks


----------

